# What are you listening to? v1.0



## Dorian

It can be whatever's on TV, whatever your coworker is talking about, whatever song you're listening to while doing whatever... whatever it is, let's hear it! 

Keep it classy... :tongue3:

Here, have some Cake... (and an admittedly cool homemade video)


----------



## Tahl

I haven't been able to stop listening to this wonderful video called "What Tau Sounds Like."


----------



## sparty569

Pretty much non stop Dropkick Murphys. Right now though, Get Him to the Greek.


----------



## scap99

Yngwie J. Malmsteen just popped up on Jango...pretty interesting sound so far.


----------



## sparta31

Listening to the new Lupe Fiasco sound track..its a Friday morning at work gotta listen to something that will keep me awake ahah


----------



## xmrsilentx

Sitting in my garage listening to the sound of buzzing fluorescent lights, waiting for google+ to open up for me and trolling the forum for a cheap easy post that doesn't make me look like a noob.... hahahahaha. Think I just heard a mouse too. Ill let it run free a little while, I wanna study its habits.

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Have Google Music on shuffle play while I fiddle with my server. Fort Knox by Goldfish just came on, which is always good.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Staic-X, Wisconsin Death Trip, Love Dump


----------



## poisonwell7

Deicide- Bible Basher


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

Listening to the sound of hella cars and buses driving by on the 1st day of school...while im trying to effing sleep!!  ....doesn't help that the fawkin junior high is RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY DAMN HOUSE!! haha


----------



## Guest

I've been listening to a lot of Mt. Eden and im liking this new Dubstep Guns by CorridorDigital...


----------



## ericatomars23

Non stop The Weekend Thursday and Jhene Aiko Sailing Souls. Both amazing mixtapes cant get enough with a little J.cole


----------



## jbermi

my aussie mix...karnivool and birds of tokyo (same lead singer, totally different styles)


----------



## droidvirzi

Mac Dre - I don't I wont


----------



## Mr. Meowmers

Wugazi - 13 Chambers

meow meow supersonic meow


----------



## Ballocaust

The new Unearth album is incredible if you're into metal.


----------



## x13thangelx

The Devil Wears Prada - With Roots Above and Branches Below

imo, not as good as "Dear Love" but still a damn fine cd.


----------



## Easy

Mortal Kombat theme song chicka yeah


----------



## SpinningHook

I'm jumping back in forth between Skrillex and White Stripe's Icky Thump. There is also a generous portion of Colour Haze, 35007, Clutch, Megachurch, High on Fire, Isis and Samurai Champloo OST thrown in there, as well.

edit: forgot to add Freddie Joachim to that list


----------



## poisonwell7

Yelawolf-Pop the Trunk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Flux Pavilion - Bass Cannon. Awesome track!


----------



## Ricky Babalu

*I love this song.*


----------



## x13thangelx

AFI - Decemberunderground

will always be one of my favorite cd's


----------



## DrMacinyasha

"Fort Knox" by Goldfish.


----------



## scooby0u812

garoovin to stanton warriors


----------



## itsTreyG

Young Jeezy - The Real Is Back 2


----------



## monky_1

Radiohead - Karma police


----------



## Th3Myth

Odd Future Wolf Gang..


----------



## bfederspill

Children of Bodem, I rock hard for being 53. Rock on.......

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## w0urds

Evidence - Cats & Dogs


----------



## hubesiagosa5

Am listening to some cool music on my phone, it makes me feel good and having a stress free time.


----------



## Brian

Korn / Skrillex - Narcissistic Cannibal

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Slayer, Cannibal Corpse, Six feet under, sometimes a little Chevelle to tone it down, Slipknot, Supultera, Pantera (mostly driving), Biohazard, type O Negative,... Well you get the idea


----------



## JoshDB

Dance Gavin Dance. All of it. A Lot Like Birds' new album. Of Mice and MEN.


----------



## watson387

Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt.


----------



## psycho_maniac

this song is amazing! I love the back to the future refrence haha.

__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Ftwitching-dinosaur-by-girlstep


----------



## Trooper

Been listening to a lot of Primus lately since I saw then in NYC last month. Also a lot of Kings X.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Kiss me like you mean it, dubstep song http://www.dubstep.net/track.php?id=1151


----------



## shadowpunx

A shot in the dark 
by a day to remember


----------



## shadowpunx

x13thangelx said:


> The Devil Wears Prada - With Roots Above and Branches Below
> 
> imo, not as good as "Dear Love" but still a damn fine cd.


Html rulez dood
Lol


----------



## bignasty407

Lil boosie & Ray vicks new mixtape. Free Boosie.


----------



## JsinLegacy

Supercold - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## anmtrn

Finale by funeral party, such a good band and just starting too


----------



## watson387

Stars - Window Bird

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## Brett6781

This:






and this:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sryqaS07WaU

don't mock me...


----------



## Brett6781

well, I successfully killed this thread........


----------



## watson387

Brett6781 said:


> well, I successfully killed this thread........


I'll help you out man. I'm listening to:

Alesana - Circle VII: Sins Of The Lion

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## zeeman

accidentally in love - one of my favirite music from shrek 2


----------



## Gman

- Grouplove
- Sublime
- SRV
- 2pac
- Biggie
- Coldplay
- Kanye West
- Pink Floyd
- Zepplin
- Bloc Party
- Katchafire
- Temptations
- Rick James
- Kings of Leon
- Outkast
- The Roots

Just to name a few. Plus a whole bunch of stuff of pandora that I don't even know who they are and didn't get a chance to take a screen shot


----------



## dickenam

Chiddy Bang
Wale
Childish Gambino 
Black Keys
Minus The Bear
Dub Kweli < --- dl this, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ro6666lt




----------



## jkim808




----------



## Kent_Davis

David Crowder Band is always a favorite of mine!


----------



## WxMan

Korn, System of a Down, Slipknot

Helps me stay focused


----------



## watson387

Rob Crow - Prepare To Be Mined

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## Jaws

In Flames, Mastodon, and August Burns Red

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## ro6666lt

http://youtu.be/iEHRz_4ROLQ​


----------



## psycho_maniac

Unwritten Law - Seein Red


----------



## watson387

The Vandals - Christmastime For My Penis

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## AshG

Spasyeniye Solelal Yesi - Russian Chamber Chorus

Next on the playlist: Maslenka Symphony no. 4 - Dallas Wind Symphony

When that's done: National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, Blu Ray edition (as I clean and cook)


----------



## ro6666lt

[float='left']http://youtu.be/q4y9IZqJEhw[/media][/float][float='right'][media]http://youtu.be/1rASIaBvbcw[/float]


----------



## Gman

Is that recent stuff? I don't venture much past PAC & Biggie, doesn't get much better than that....maybe a little HOVA


----------



## ro6666lt

^^ 1999.


----------



## Gman

Via the Soundcloud thread
linky


----------



## psycho_maniac

Fytch - Nina Simone - Feeling Good (Fytch Remix)


----------



## Gman

Kero One - Check the Blueprints (instrumental)
Windmills of The Soul Instrumentals


----------



## Gman

Matisyahu - Live At Stubb's - Lord Raise Me Up 
Stupid question - how do I get it to imbed in the post like above?


----------



## Gman

Gorillaz - Starshine (Dub)


----------



## atticus182

I Fight Dragons - No One Likes Superman Anymore from the album Cool Is Just A Number

Which is awesome


----------



## Gman

Carlos Santana - Europa


----------



## jellybellys

I'm listening to the hum of my computer fan right now...


----------



## watson387

jellybellys said:


> I'm listening to the hum of my computer fan right now...


If we're going there then it's the sound of a blonde ale being poured into a tulip.

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Thunderbolt.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv

Great lake swimmers live!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha

"Wheatley Science" by Aperture Science Psychoacoustics Laboratory.


----------



## watson387

M83 - Midnight City

Drunk texted from my FactorySense Thunderbolt.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Dr. Dre, Skylar Grey & Eminem - I Need a Doctor (feat. Eminem & Skylar Grey)
Lupe Fiasco - Words I Never Said (feat. Skylar Grey)
Krewella - Killin It
i love the last one... find it on dubstep, AWESOME!!!


----------



## Gman

Loch Lomond - Elephants and Little Girls


----------



## Gman

Experiance Human Flight


----------



## jellybellys

Bohemian Rhapsody







Best song ever!


----------



## Gman

David Bowie - Young Americans ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHT


----------



## g00s3y




----------



## ro6666lt

http://youtu.be/j5SNOAcD3ak​


----------



## Mustang302LX

New Chevelle CD - Hats Off To The Bull


----------



## Gman

1970 something


----------



## Drocka




----------



## Gman

@ Drocka Nice track! That song still plays well to this day


----------



## jellybellys

For some reason Ferris bueler popped into my head and now I'm listening to "oh yeah..." the music video is really weird.


----------



## Gman

Govt Mule - Reblow your mind


----------



## jaydubbs

Van Halen - Blood and Fire & The Trouble With Never

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman

King Tubby - Tubbys at the control


----------



## Gman

Eagles - Hell freezes over - Hotel California

Is that track not timeless?


----------



## Smootee

A long playlist, but right now is Abigail Williams - into the ashes, next up is Aborted - sea of cartilage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MattIrsay

Was the Sex Pistols this morning, now Three Dog Night.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

Adele - 21, the whole album


----------



## NatemZ

Not sure how proud I am of it....but I'm listening to the LMFAO album


----------



## Brett6781

suddenly, I'm all addicted to this song:


----------



## masterchung7

Burn it to the ground and Blow me away (I know what some of you are thinking about the title, but I need it for gaming).

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mil0ck

John Mayer's live album at the Nokia theater. Really love the guitar solos^^


----------



## jellybellys

Got food network playing in the background... just listening to it makes me hungry


----------



## psycho_maniac

I really like dubstep, This is a long song but its really good. a mix of all the good dubstep songs of 2012 so far

__
https://soundcloud.com/patrickreza%2F2012hotmess


----------



## ro6666lt

http://youtu.be/WAvJazGZtN4​


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX

Another


----------



## ro6666lt

*2:03 = Cee Lo like a bawse.*​
http://youtu.be/tHxmBXaWdbE​
*Classic Southern Hip Hop*​
http://youtu.be/CAUJjTBiW5I​


----------



## Gman

one of my fav Outkast songs, 'but that is just my interpretation of the situation'

Outkast - Spottieottiedopalicious


----------



## Gman

Love me some roots reggae

I Gotta Know - Mana'o Company


----------



## jellybellys

Star wars theme song


----------



## Jborch8

I'm listening to my fiance tell me she won't get an abortion if she really is pregnant. FML.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## MattIrsay

Jborch8 said:


> I'm listening to my fiance tell me she won't get an abortion if she really is pregnant. FML.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Congrats!

The Undertones over the sound of the fart fan in my bathroom.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Nothing


----------



## x13thangelx

Dance Gavin Dance - Downtown Battle Mountain

Really high on my list of favorite cd's.

Sent from my cm_droid2we using RootzWiki


----------



## Dorian

My favorite video game character's "masterpiece".


----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## Dark Jedi

Beatles

Abby road

I want you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian




----------



## jellybellys

Was listening to Sirus channel 26 in a rental car. Lots of good 70s - 80s rock in there 
My favorite.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Bl4ckpheniX said:


>


haha nice i didnt know other people knew about this band.

I am currently listening to Modest Mouse album "Good News for People Who Like Bad News"


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Slayer, The Beatles, Metallica, Van Morrison, Kings Of Leon, RATM, old Sepultura, Bruce Springsteen, August Burns Red, Opeth, Mastodon, Flogging Molly, Dropkick Murphys, iwrestledabearonce, Ghost Of A Saber Tooth Tiger, etc etc etc... Diversity

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## jellybellys

nyan cat...


----------



## x13thangelx

Memphis May Fire - The Hollow

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## rodzero

switching between octane (was just avenged sevenfold) and faction- ellis, mate.
thank god for jumping on the lifetime sirius subscription early on.


----------



## zerospeed8

AWOLnation and Breath Carolina.


----------



## x13thangelx

The Used - Vulnerable

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y

Old Gods of Asgard - Children of The Elder God


----------



## x13thangelx

Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue (cd, not just the song)


----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## MikeG7265

Stevie Ray Vaughan........Life Without You (live)........what a great version!!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

WhataSpaz said:


>


Great choice, by the way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Smash Mouth, "Walkin' On The Sun"


----------



## Mustang302LX

Rise Against - Savior


----------



## watt9493

beast- the acacia strain!


----------



## Brett6781

http://www.box.com/shared/static/49e7cff478af33c884db.mp3

^^this^^


----------



## cammiso94

DJ splash


----------



## MikeCriggs

Bright Eyes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faptastics




----------



## cobjones

Jars of Clay and Leagues!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123

old Kanye West songs

this Clementine music player is pretty neat


----------



## SpinningHook




----------



## SpinningHook




----------



## BeADroid

Martha Speaks.

Six year old has remote.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## KoolSavas95

2Pac - life goes on

Sent from my LG-P990 using RootzWiki


----------



## BeADroid

2012 NFL Kickoff

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## ecsnead69

Boot Liquor radio!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Lera Lynn "Whiskey"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER

The new Avett Brothers cd "The Carpenter"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

